

Ask HN: As a foreign student on F1 Visa, can I apply for Y combinator's program - kevinlu310

I'm trying to apply for Y combinator's summer program with my startup project right now. But as an international student on F1 student visa, I know there are a bunch of restrictions. I'm wondering if there is someone outside there is familiar with how to get into Y combinator's incubation program with a F1 student visa. Appreciate for any information!
======
mikitamikado
yes u can

